# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل يأثم تارك السنة المؤكدة؟

## حسين العسقلاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يأثم تارك السنة المؤكدة أم لا؟
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## عبد المحسن بن عبد الرحمن

بالتأكيد أنه لا يأثم
وفقك الله

----------


## حسين العسقلاني

بوركت أخي الكريم
وقد بحثت فوجدت مثل هذا السؤال أجاب عليه د. أحمد بن عبدالرحمن الرشيد عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية
الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين، نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، أما بعد:
فإن السنة كما يعرفها أهل العلم: ما يُثاب فاعلها ولا يُعاقب تاركها، ولها أمثلةٌ عديدة، منها:السنن الرواتب، والوتر، والسواك، والمبالغة في المضمضة والاستنشاق، وتخليل الأصابع، وإفطار الصائم على تمرٍ، وتكرار الحج والعمرة، والصدقة غير الزكاة، ومساعدة المحتاجين من الناس، ونحو ذلك. إلا أن هذه السنن ليست على درجةٍ واحدةٍ، بل بعضها أقوى من بعض مع اشتراكها في أفضلية الفعل، وعدم المعاقبة على الترك، ولذلك قسم أهل العلم السنن قسمين: سنن مؤكدة، وسنن غير مؤكدة. والذي يعنينا هنا السنن المؤكدة، وهي كما يعرفها أهل العلم: ما فعله الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم-; وواظب على فعله، كالسنن الرواتب، والوتر، وصلاة العيدين عند طائفةٍ من أهل العلم، وقراءة السورة بعد الفاتحة في الصلاة، وسجود التلاوة، وقيام الليل، والأضحية، وصلاة الكسوف، وصلاة الاستسقاء، وركعتا الطواف، وإبداء السلام، وعيادة المريض، والتسبيح، والتحميد، والتهليل، والتكبير. هذا هو المشهور عند أهل العلم في معنى السنة المؤكدة، وخلاصته أن فاعلها يستحق الثواب، وتاركها لا يستحق العقاب.
إلا أن الأحناف لهم تفسيرٌ آخر للسنة المؤكدة، فهم يعنون بها الواجب، يقول الكاساني في بدائع الصنائع(1/155): «....لأن السنة المؤكدة, والواجب سواء, خصوصا ما كان من شعائر الإسلام»، ولا شك أن السنة بهذا المعنى تختلف عن المعنى المتقدم ذكره، وذلك من حيث الأثر المترتب على تركها، فإن تارك السنة المؤكدة بالمعنى الأول لا يأثم، لكن تارك السنة بالمعنى المشهور عند الأحناف يأثم؛ لأنها مثل الواجب، والواجب يعاقب تاركه كما هو معلوم، ومن أمثلة السنة المؤكدة عند الأحناف: صلاة الجماعة، فإنهم يصرحون بأنها سنة مؤكدة، وليس معنى هذا أنهم يجيزون التخلف عنها، ولكنهم يعنون بالسنة المؤكدة الواجب كما صرحوا هم به، ولذلك فإنهم لا يجيزون التخلف عن صلاة الجماعة من غير عذر.
والله الموفق، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

على هذا الرابط وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## صالح الطريف

نود بمزيد من التعليقات حول السنة المؤكدة والغير مؤكدة ...!!!!!!!!

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الشاطبي يفرق بين ترك السنة في النظر الكلي و النظر الجزئي فمن ترك راتبة الفجر مرة ليس كمن يتركها بالكلية للحديث من رغب عن سنتي فليس مني لهذا روي عن الإمام أحمد أن الذي يترك الرواتب رجل سوء لا تقبل شهادته أي يداوم على تركها

----------

